# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Αδυναμία τοπικής θέασης κάμερας

## ThanosGr

Γεια σας,

έχω το ρούτερ speedport entry i2 του ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορώ να δω συνδεόμενος τοπικά με wifi την ip κάμερα, ενώ μπορώ κανονικά με σύνδεση 3G.
Να σημειώσω ότι η κάμερα έχει ρυθμιστεί με dyndns.
Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει την ρύθμιση στο ρουτερ αλλά δυστυχώς την  έχω πια ξεχάσει...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kioan

Ψάξε στις ρυθμίσεις του WiFi του router για κάποια επιλογή "AP isolation" ή κάτι με παρόμοια ονομασία και απενεργοποίησέ το.

----------

ThanosGr (07-03-19)

----------


## ThanosGr

> Ψάξε στις ρυθμίσεις του WiFi του router για κάποια επιλογή "AP isolation" ή κάτι με παρόμοια ονομασία και απενεργοποίησέ το.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Kioan.
Αυτό ακριβώς έψαχνα.

----------

